# Roger's work shop



## mecanotrain (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Great Modelers,

Here are some pics of my home work shop:



The lathe EMCO Compact8 (450mm x 105mm)




The drill/mill SYDERIC PF32 (350mm x 200mm)




Guillotine shears (700mm x 1mm)




Brake bender and slip roll (300mm x 1mm)




Slow speed saw for steel 




Home made high speed saw for brass, dural, wood, plastic, .




Tools grinding machine




Home made 20 ton hydraulic press




Sand blast cabinet with air compressor




Home made cutting off machine (only bar brass)

And oxy/acet torch, propane torch, arc welder, spot welder, home made saw welder, foundry furnace,


----------



## my65pan (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice set-up. You have a lot more capabilities than I do.


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 8, 2011)

Mecanotrain,

Very nice collection of tools you have. I have not seen a grinder like your tool grinder before. It looks like it can be adjusted to do lots of different work besides tool grinding. I would like to know more about it.

Thank you for posting your shop pictures.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice, I like the shop made saw!


----------



## Teza (Dec 9, 2011)

Great setup Roger, top marks Thm:
 your inverted bottle jack on your press intrigues, me never seen that done before ??? care to share the secret on how to do that ;D

Terry


----------



## Swede (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the saw, too! Something like that is super-handy for pieces a bit too large for a hack saw, and the cut is probably super-straight. You could mount a drip lube setup on there for ferrous or aluminum, if you wanted.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smifffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice, some clever approaches to home made tooling too.

Smifffy


----------



## rleete (Dec 9, 2011)

My name is Roger, too. Does that mean I get to use the shop?


----------



## mecanotrain (Dec 11, 2011)

Swarfdweller  said:
			
		

> Great setup Roger, top marks Thm:
> your inverted bottle jack on your press intrigues, me never seen that done before ??? care to share the secret on how to do that ;D
> Terry



Hello Terry, All,
Sorry for the delay ! I've several hobbies: here is another, but that's another story ...
oilerman for a big live steam locomotive




the locomotive MIKADO 141 R1126 (oops 282 for you) GREAT US locomotive





Jack works for the reverse, it is necessary that the pump is immersed in oil. It's easy !!
Here's a little drawing to explain:




Regards


----------



## mecanotrain (Dec 11, 2011)

rleete  said:
			
		

> My name is Roger, too. Does that mean I get to use the shop?



Hi Roger, 
Only virtual


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Roger. Thanks for posting some great machinery. I can't get over the size of the wheels on the locomotive. Must be close to six feet diameter. 8)


----------



## Dan Rowe (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Roger,
Nice to see you on this forum. That locomotive looks like a fun hobby.

Dan


----------



## Teza (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Roger,
Thanks for the details on the bottle jack, so simple, I was over thinking it  

Great to see you have some outdoor activities, keeps us balanced ;D

Cheers
Terry


----------



## mecanotrain (Dec 12, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Hi Roger. Thanks for posting some great machinery. I can't get over the size of the wheels on the locomotive. Must be close to six feet diameter. 8)



Hi Herbie, All
The size is 165cm = 5.41 feet. The builder is ALCo (1946)


----------



## G_N_R (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Roger.
Very nice, well equipped workshop you have. :bow:


----------



## Boxfordian (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats a mighty fine loco you help out with there Roger :

This is what passes my back garden many times a day, Its the other end of the spectrum (Not to mention the other side of the world) to your Mikado

http://www.rhdr.org.uk/

Regards

Ray


----------

